# 400amp Service Bid



## Cletis

*high*

sounds a tad high to me. Is material around 4-6k ? sounds like only 2-3 days work 2 guys ? close?


----------



## Magnettica

Who says this other EC knows how to price a job like this? 

Stick to your guns on your price, because it sounds fair to me.


----------



## wildleg

don't budge. he just wants you to do the work for free


----------



## Cletis

*materials list*

Let's see your materials list ?? 

Hey, here is nice almost new 300 amp main ? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-D-Li...pment_Tools&hash=item4cfab04c6c#ht_485wt_1393


----------



## Magnettica

Cletis said:


> Let's see your materials list ??
> 
> Hey, here is nice almost new 300 amp main ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Square-D-Li...pment_Tools&hash=item4cfab04c6c#ht_485wt_1393


It comes with KO's already knocked out! :no:

Otherwise a good deal!


----------



## thegoodelectrician

6200.00 roughly is material cost, with out markup, 3400.00 labor, 2914.00 markup on material, 2500.00 for asphalt repairs, 215.00 electrical permit 2502.00 profit and overhead. for a total of 17,731.00


----------



## electricalwiz

how far from the pole to the building, 
Are you using copper or aliminum
outdoor or indoor CT cabinet


----------



## Cletis

*breakdown*



thegoodelectrician said:


> 6200.00 roughly is material cost, with out markup, 3400.00 labor, 2914.00 markup on material, 2500.00 for asphalt repairs, 215.00 electrical permit 2502.00 profit and overhead. for a total of 17,731.00


can you break the materials down more for us. Sounds a bit high. Your labor seems a bit low to me


----------



## thegoodelectrician

electricalwiz said:


> how far from the pole to the building,
> Are you using copper or aliminum
> outdoor or indoor CT cabinet


Metering is self contained, and I quoted copper.
The distance from utility connection which is in a vault in the alley is about 30 feet


----------



## electricalwiz

what size copper are you running


----------



## Cletis

*mistake*



thegoodelectrician said:


> Metering is self contained, and *I quoted copper.*
> The distance from utility connection which is in a vault in the alley is about 30 feet


Theres your first mistake. I bet other guy bid Al. What panel are you putting in ??? Main in panel or separate main with mlo ?


----------



## Stab&Shoot

Damn cletis I never seen you reply this logically. Besides using the used equip, I actually agree with you. But I also believe that the quote is a fair price for a grade A job of that caliber.


----------



## Bkessler

thegoodelectrician said:


> Customer has a 200a 3ph 208v service. He needs a 400a/320a continuous service 3 ph. The building also has a resturant attached that has a 200 amp 3phase service. This building was built in the late 50s as a car lot, it is now a body shop. everything is concrete block. I quoted to install a 400 amp panel board inside for his service, and then branch out from there to his existing disconnects that feed the rest of the building. yes I know there is some double fusing. The resturant service is just getting reconnected as is. only thing is relocating meter to outside. Everything about this job is a pain. clearences are tight, asphalt alley that needs to be replaced after underground service is installed. posts need to be installed to prevent damage to service in alley. etc. My bid was 18000.00. Customer has found a another reputable company to do the job and he said it is 1/2 of my bid. I know I am right on on the labor, but I think my supplier prices might be a bit high. OH I forgot to mention the water service was 150 foot away too. My personal feeling is that he is either lying to me or I really did over bid it. Talked to another contractor in the area that only does commercial services and he said my price was fine for what needed to be done. What do you think?


I would sleep well and not worry about it, although sometimes that's easier said than done. Half of your price, post your material list and the man-hours you figured in and let us give our prices. Mine right now is $17,999.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

I did one last year that didn't have clearances in the alley for equipment as the engineeer drew it up. Led to a very hefty change order when I had to move equipment to the back of the building.


----------



## wildleg

I'd call the guy back and say, yep, I went over my figures and it turns out I did miss a couple of things. I can do it for $26000.


----------



## Bkessler

mcclary's electrical said:


> I did one last year that didn't have clearances in the alley for equipment as the engineeer drew it up. Led to a very hefty change order when I had to move equipment to the back of the building.



In Ca the just say f it, if there's clearance issues. 

The cabinet in the back and the 200 amp panel are only 30" from each other.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Bkessler said:


> In Ca the just say f it, if there's clearance issues.
> 
> The cabinet in the back and the 200 amp panel are only 30" from each other.


 
No, I'm talking about buildings with less than 24" between them, and they had meter/ disco drawn to be installed in the alley


----------



## Cletis

*not sure*



Stab&Shoot said:


> Damn cletis I never seen you reply this logically. Besides using the used equip, I actually agree with you. But I also believe that the quote is a fair price for a grade A job of that caliber.


Damn, I don't want to make too much sense, that's why I threw in the old ebay used panel for kicks. 

Anyhow, here is what I do with customers like that. I say look. Why don't "WE" do this. Give me just the scope of the other guy's bid. Let's compare apples to apples and see what happens. Most (90%) of time there is a BIG reason they are WAY cheaper. I get alot of jobs that way. 

Is he supplying a fully loaded panel with breakers ?? (cheaper to order)

Lifetime on workmanship ? 

What brand panel ?? 

Etc...and so on and so forth ....

I'll bet your scopes are waaaay off. 

Once in a while people will just work for nothing. Let the other EC have it then.


----------



## Bkessler

mcclary's electrical said:


> No, I'm talking about buildings with less than 24" between them, and they had meter/ disco drawn to be installed in the alley


That is tight.


----------

